
HTTP-Headers Status Diagram - luccastera
http://thoughtpad.net/alan-dean/http-headers-status.gif
======
ajross
If ever there was an existence proof of why flowcharts disappeared from
engineering discourse, this is it. Seriously, which would be easier to
understand: this monster or the 80 lines of code that it would take to
actually implement it?

------
neilk
Web programmers everywhere should put this on their cubicle wall, to convince
people how difficult their job is. (I saw a seven-layer-networking-cake
diagram which served a similar purpose).

~~~
Hexstream
Web programmers can actually completely ignore the lion's share of the
complexity represented in this diagram.

This concerns only web server implementors... and even then, a lot of web
servers simply don't need to support the full set of operations.

~~~
tx
Web programmers who follow your advice usually sound like idiots who don't
know much about what they're doing. Lots of them like to reimplement wheels
like HTTP caching, HTTP authentication and content negotiation, even error
codes (!). I have grown tired of stupid shit web "programmers" without
knowledge of HTTP are capable of generating. Especially when paid by an hour.

~~~
Hexstream
Relax... First, I had HEAD, PUT and DELETE in mind as stuff you usually don't
need to support explicitly as a web developer...

I admit I went a bit overboard with saying "can completely ignore the lion's
share" but I obviously didn't mean you should go out of your way to skip the
absolute basics that caching, content negotiation, error codes etc. are.

I wasn't "advising" against learning HTTP, I just think lots of web developers
get away with not learning much about it (I'm NOT saying that's a good thing.)

edit: Damn, the more I reread my previous post the stupider it sounds :|

------
tlrobinson
Honestly, that's _way more_ than I ever wanted to know about HTTP header
status.

But certainly useful.

